# ford 5610



## jerryp (May 7, 2012)

can't read speed chart ,also have 30 inch tires instead of 34 need to calculate speed to spray


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Strongly recommend that you get a GPS unit. It will provide you with very accurate ground speed - direct readout. 

You have two factors to adjust your ground speed to - 1) Engine RPM, and 2) Tire OD. Both of these should be direct ratio adjustments. But we also have to find a ground speed chart for your tractor to base adjustments upon.

The smaller wheels will cause a speed reduction but if you need to know what your approximate speed is then your dealer can probably get you a different groundspeed/gear decal made for the smaller tire size.


----------



## Intotractors (Apr 19, 2010)

Engine speed should be set correct to give 540 at the PTO using the hand throttle only.

Using the sprayer fully loaded and two marker poles at exactly 100m apart and a rolling start and finish technique accurately measure time taken to cover this distance for both up and down hill with a stopwatch. 

Average your times. Divide 360 by your average time and result is your actual speed in Kilometers per hour. Record your results for later use or different gears 

Note 
-8kph = 5mph. This is plenty fast enough in small fields or where there are various obstacles - big, flat, open fields and you might work twice as fast!
If you have significant slopes to cope with watch the tractor revs carefully. They should not differ by more than 100revs either up or downhill

Example: 
Average time taken to cover 100m in field conditions: 41.3sec.

Actual speed kph = 360 divide 41.3secs = 8.71kph

Hope this helps


----------

